# 525 on an HDX



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Now that the snow is gone, and the weather is decent, I finally put the 525 mag on that HDX I got off of Finger Mullet last winter. Got the kinks worked out at the local soccer field throwing my tennis ball rig with 4oz for a bit...then bumped it up to 6oz for a half dozen casts. Fell back into the bad form I was battling last Fall.

Anyway, that HDX doesn't come all the way together at the ferrule, and was hard to get apart when I was done. Is that a normal thing for those rods...or should the two pieces come together completely? I would say there was 1/2-3/4" gap to overcome. My other 3 two piece surf rods come totally together at the ferrule.

Wasn't sure if I should throw it that way, but it was the only rod I brought to the field. I didn't want to go home without a few casts my first time to the practice field this year...so I took it easy. Probably didn't give it my all with that in the back of my mind, but it sure felt good to zing some lead again.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The HDX doesn't go together all the way, and DONT force it.. LOL when i first got mine I had the same problem... what I did was put candle wax on the tip of the butt section. You have a good combo that is capable of good numbers..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> what I did was put candle wax on the tip of the butt section. You have a good combo that is capable of good numbers..


Try using the natural oil from your face ( jus' wipe your fore head and apply to the ferrule).


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok?




Nserch4Drum said:


> Try using the natural oil from your face ( jus' wipe your fore head and apply to the ferrule).


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL sounds like someone has a greasey forehead!!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The HDX does not go all the way together. Don't make it so unless you want a broken rod.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> ok?



add the natural oil to the ferrule so its a lot easier to pull apart.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> add the natural oil to the ferrule so its a lot easier to pull apart.


that really does work, an older guy showed me that out on the pier prlly 7-8 yrs ago, definately does work.






Jesse


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Off Topic but a good tip*

Before screwing in a light bulb run the threads behind your ear. The natural oil in your skin will prevent the threads from sticking inside the socket. 

On the newer versions of light fixtures made of plastic, it does not help. But the older metal ones it prevents the bulb from getting stuck. Especially the ones under a shed or exposed to any kind of moisture.

If you ever had one stuck you know what I mean. I learned this trick from my father-in-law. He is an electrician. 

I guess it would work on the HDX I sold you Redhorse. I should have mentioned that when I sold you the rod.

Darin


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

AirDown said:


> The HDX does not go all the way together. Don't make it so unless you want a broken rod.


I have a couple rods that do the same thing. There is a name for this type ferrule but I cannot think of it. I was told that these were this way to allow for wear later on. Mine work great.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Spigot ferrule.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i sometimes use candle wax on rods that dont play nice.

just very very little is enough.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

While we're on the "How do you grease up your ferrule?'...my Dad always used the side of his nose. It's worked for me for years.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*LDX is the same way*

Ditto on the LDX.

When I got mine in from Breakaway, I immediately noticed that the top piece did not fit all the way down in the bottom piece and there was about 1 inch gap. Thinking I had a defective rod ,I called them and talked to the big man at Breakaway, Nick< himself and he told me it was designed that way and to leave it alone:fishing:


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

AirDown said:


> The HDX does not go all the way together. Don't make it so *Useless*you want a broken rod.


That about somes up the HDX


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

off topic again, but "nose grease" is also great for making the foam in beer go away. particularly useful after filling up a beer bong...


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> off topic again, but "nose grease" is also great for making the foam in beer go away. particularly useful after filling up a beer bong...


Oh, the information you can get on these here internets.:beer:


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok_...my Dad always used the side of his nose._ I am familier with that...and did not do it before putting the HDX together (thought 2#%!#[email protected] afterward and wished I had done it) but did get it apart easily with someone else helping. Lucky I didn't force it!!

No worries FM...all is well, no harm no foul 

I've always rubbed the ferrule of my fly rods along the side of my nose...just never had to do it on a surf rod. Only thing you could have warned me about is the gap...and I was smart enough not to force it (not my first time on the playground). 

I'll know better next time 


Ok...Uncdub13...you've peaked my interest. Curiosity / cat and all...I've got to know?


----------

